# does anyone know where to get black mainly but more vibrant colours for baby onesies?



## Misery_Kitty (Mar 6, 2008)

hi guys just wondering if anyone knows a pod (print on demand) company online that prints one item at a time, who supplies baby one-pieces/onesies in black and other vibrant colours? 

i noticed printmojo do but i'm not looking at buy a minimum of 24 atm just one at a time.

thanks in advance guys!!


----------



## Misery_Kitty (Mar 6, 2008)

bummer i'm guessing from the non responses that their isn't any out there at the moment


----------



## Titchimp (Nov 30, 2006)

oops missread..
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/wholesale-t-shirts/


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Misery_Kitty said:


> bummer i'm guessing from the non responses that their isn't any out there at the moment


No, I don't think there are any print on demand places that offer this.

PrintMojo is screen printing (and not print on demand), which is why its offered there.


----------

